# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Veliki humanitarni koncert „Pjesmom za Palčiće“ 16.11.2012.

## puntica

http://www.palcicgore.com.hr/najave-dogadaja/


Ide netko?




> *Palčić gore! kampanja nastavlja se velikim  humanitarnim koncertom „Pjesmom za Palčiće“, a sav prihod namijenjen je  nabavi medicinske opreme za prijevremeno rođenu djecu*
> 
> Velikim humanitarnim koncertom koji će se *16. studenog 2012.* u 20 sati održati u *KC Dražen Petrović* u  *Zagrebu* nastavlja se kampanja _Palčić gore!_ čiji je cilj senzibilizirati javnost o problemu prijevremeno rođene djece i pomoći koja im je potrebna, a *Pjesmom za Palčiće*pokušat će se skupiti sredstva i donacije za nabavu medicinske opreme za bolnice.
>  Humanitarni koncert organizira Klub roditelja nedonoščadi „Palčići“  uz medijsku potporu HRT-a u projektu „Uz nas niste sami“. Cijena  ulaznice je *50 kuna*, a sav prihod koristit će se za  nabavu medicinske opreme koja je bolnicama prijeko potrebna kako bi  pružile adekvatnu skrb malim borcima.
> _Bezrezervnu podršku Palčićima dali su brojni poznati te će za  njih pjevati i plesati na ovom velikom koncertu, a samo neki od njih su  i Colonia, Baruni, Shorty, Magazin, Marko Tolja, ,Jasmin  Stavros, Kraljevi ulice, Matko Jelavić i grupa BEST, Berny & Taz  Soldo te plesne skupine Plesni centar „Zagreb“, Megablast i Step by  Step._
> *Stoga  Vas  pozivamo da se pridružite ovoj velikoj akciji i  pomognete najmanjim i najhrabrijim herojima  koji se već od najranijeg  početka bore za svoj život!*
>  Ulaznice za koncert po cijeni od svega 50 kuna možete kupiti i iz svog udobnog naslonjača www.eventim.hr , te na prodajnim mjestima *Eventim* *Ticketshop* – Jurišićeva 2a, *iHit* – Radnička cesta 52 (Green Gold), *Cibona fun shop* – Savska 28, *Paulaner grill bar* – Črnomerec 102,*Mojo blues* *caffe* – Zaprešić – Trg Franje Tuđmana 5, *Frizerski studio Polondak* – Ratarska 13 .
> 
> *10. i 11. studenog 2012.* , svoje ulaznice možete nabaviti i na našem* promo štandu u Super Konzumu na Črnomercu* !!!
> ...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

nazalost ne idem jer moja dva palcica nema tko cuvat  :Smile:   ali sam zvala i narucila bodice  :Smile: 

Palcic gore za sve nase velike borce   :Heart:

----------


## puntica

i ja ne mogu ići, i baš mi je žao  :Wink: 
nadam se da će biti veeeeeelika gužva

----------


## mašnica

> ali sam zvala i narucila bodice


Kakve bodice? I ja biih... LINK?

----------

